# Here's another big welcome for randyaz!



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hey buddy, nice try!
Now everyone knows you're here!!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Howdy and welcome RandyAZ!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome Randy


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, we're getting all the (other) HF.com's peeps now! Welcome aboard randyaz. You're electronic expertise will be very welcome here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Yup. People are moving over since they can't get to HF.
BTW - I told a few people to come on over


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to forum. Watch your step. I have not cleaned in while.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, the bus has arrived and everyone is getting off on the dark side of the street. Welcome randyaz. I could use some electrical expertise!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the place formerly known as the street!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Thanks for welcome everyone!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Glad to see ya here randy!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Rrrrrrrrandy! Welcome!!


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street... I hope you're enjoying your time here.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello to you randyaz. Nice to meet you.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Been absent for awhile, lot's of catching up to do .. but welcome ​*


----------

